# Testmethoden



## Windows10 (13. Jun 2016)

Wir müssen als Hausübung zwei Klassen programmieren (eine davon sende ich als Hinweis), aber die Implementierung leer lassen (nichts hineinschreiben, außer, Rückgabewerte, falls erwartet) denn die machen wir in der Schule!! Ich weiß nicht was ich bei den Testmethoden (siehe Dateianhang) eingeben muss!!

Der Code: 

```
public class Entry<K,V>
{
    K key;
    V value;
    public Entry (K key, V value)
    {
        this.key=key;
        this.value=value;
    }

    public K getKey()
    {
        return key;
    }

    public V getValue()
    {
        return value;
    }

    public void setValue(V value)
    {

    }

    public String toString()
    {
        return " ";
    }
}
```


----------



## Times (20. Jun 2016)

Das ganze sieht sehr nach HashMap aus..
Name of instance: Variablen/Attributname zB "myMap"
Type of parameters: Zwei Datentypen wovon K den Key angibt und V den Wert, also zB bei K "Integer" und bei V "String".
Bei new Entry nun noch einen Wert K vom Typ "Integer" (zb 1) eingeben und bei Wert V vom Typ "String" (zB "Hallo").
Aber da ich da Auswahlboxen sehe müsstest du es doch auswählen können, andernfalls verstehe ich dein Anliegen nicht.


----------

